# broken hand?



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

how could i tell if i've broken my hand? i went off about a 5 foot drop, landed a liitle fast an slid into a tree. i ether hit my hand har on the tree or sort of pinched it between tree and bike. its not my whole hand just my far right side of my right hand. its swollen, but i can still move it and it doesn't hurt really


----------



## Hungarian_FR (Dec 6, 2005)

The best way to find out for certain is to get an X-ray.

Broke my hand in August (5th metacarpal - bone in the hand leading to the little finger) and I could feel that the bone segments were not aligned and the bone alignment changed when trying to move the little finger.

Oh, it hurt when I moved the finger, but no more than a really bad bruise.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BKnight said:


> how could i tell if i've broken my hand? i went off about a 5 foot drop, landed a liitle fast an slid into a tree. i ether hit my hand har on the tree or sort of pinched it between tree and bike. its not my whole hand just my far right side of my right hand. its swollen, but i can still move it and it doesn't hurt really


If you broke it, it's gonna hurt. I had many injuries in my crash but the broken hand (5th metarcpal) bothered me the most. Specially at night when it's healing itself. No way I would have survived without vicodin and motrin.

francois


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

ya, i think i'm all right, nothings outa place or feels broken, my mom, whos an ex nurse says its fine, so if my little finger falls off i'll go get some help


----------

